# Fuel Injector Cleaners: Everything You Need to Know



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​




> *Fuel injector cleaners are an important part of maintaining your engine to ensure it's running at maximum smoothness and efficiency.*
> 
> Here we’ll talk about everything you need to know about fuel injector cleaners and we try to answer every question you have, like why they are needed in the first place, how to use them, should you use them yourself or go to a mechanic and so on. What questions do you have?


Read more about the Fuel Injector Cleaners: Everything You Need to Know at AutoGuide.com.


----------

